# Drywall finishers in Scranton pa



## jace (Aug 25, 2011)

Small drywall company looking for one or two experienced finishers. Good pay if interseted. If anyone is interested we can exchange numbers and speak. Thanks.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Are you offering taco?
I work long and hard for taco


----------

